# pfSense is not routing



## escape (Apr 16, 2021)

Should it be enough if the nearby network interfaces were found from the routing table listed by `netstat -rn`? I'm trying to ssh from a LAN network in an interface to an another device in LAN network interface. The packages won't go. I've tried removing WAN link cable and flushed the firewall using `pfctl -F rules`. Still nothing. Should the traffic go? Is something still missing?

I've realised the network interface don't send anything from its IP -address if pf forwarding rules are used like this. Removing forwarding rule only syn packets are sent in one direction and nothing is coming back seen using `tcpdump -i <interface>`.

I have not been configuring routing many times. Am I missing something?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2021)

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

Routing needs to be turned on. You need to add `gateway_enable="YES"` to enable IPv4 routing. It's `ipv6_gateway_enable="YES"` for IPv6.


----------



## escape (Apr 20, 2021)

Are there any other web UI:s to use packet filter and other from FreeBSD?

How about pfSense as a virtual machine?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2021)

escape said:


> Are there any other web UI:s to use packet filter and other from FreeBSD?


I'm sure there's something out there. But most of us prefer to edit pf.conf directly. 



escape said:


> How about pfSense as a virtual machine?


Getting it running as a virtual machine on bhyve(8) for example, sure, we can help with that. Actually configuring pfSense itself, no. For the same reason we don't provide support for Windows, MacOS or Linux either.


----------

